# Mario tags



## rbug2006 (Aug 17, 2009)

the top one was created in GIMP and the bottom one was created in Photoshop.













comment plox.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

No.


----------



## rbug2006 (Aug 17, 2009)

no? why no?


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 17, 2009)

Not really a tag since the heights pretty big.


----------



## rbug2006 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh. when i said tag, i guess i meant picture.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 17, 2009)

Good work - Like the top one better, Mario gets a bit lost in the second one because of the barker background


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very cool work.


----------



## rbug2006 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks, think that the bottom one is better


----------



## PanzerWF (Aug 28, 2009)

Ze colours!!111!11

Definitely first one, but I do think it would look better with some depth. So a sharper Mario and blurrier background should do it.


----------

